# Beefmaster Cows



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I have a chance to get 2 cow calf pairs for a good price. They are Beefmasters - pros / cons??


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

ugh aside from being the most ugly cows on the planet they're great. They're a modern super breed, they produce alot of good flavored meat and are disese resistant pretty good breed but I prefer my beautiful anguses


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

We used to raise beefmasters. I think they are beautiful! Easy calving, great beef, desease resistant, and pretty gentle cattle. Good resale in our area too.

Halo


----------



## Celtic Herritag (Jul 14, 2005)

:cow: He he the only thing that is beautiful about them to me is the beautiful green they out in my pocket


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

I'm not sure what is ugly about them. They are some of the best looking cattle in our area (including the Angus farms). If it's the color, they do have black beefmasters out there. 

They are breed for easy calving, milking and beef production. By milking I mean they produce enough quality milk to raise their young to excellent weaning weights. Price depends on location and marketing. A farm a few hours south of us AI's their cows and sells young bulls and heifers. The steers they have sell for about 5 dollars a pound when butchered. Around us, that 5 dollars drops down to about 2 :stars:


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Have decided to get them. Turns out they are 3-1's too. Bred backalready to a beefmaster bull. Next calves will probably be to angus to help them finish faster.

Also have a chance to get a pure bred Simmental cow calf pair in December. The cow is a good nurse cow and hase raised three calfs at one time successfully. A good nurse cow is a god send.

Brahma's are the ugliest cows.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Heh they may look ugly but our Annie, looks just like one but is a mutt cow, is the most intelligent old looking but young ugly cow I have ever met, boy that's a tongue twister can't imagine saying it,lol  .


----------

